# Front Page all Clut tered up



## Raz39c (Jul 31, 2017)

The home page on my Fire is cluttered up with Amazon books I have read.

Can I move these (including the icon) to an SD card?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you bought the books from Amazon, they are in your cloud library and will be available "forever". If you want to get them off of your front page/home page press and hold on it until a drop down bar appears at the top of the page. One of the options will be remove. You can then remove the book from the front page by tapping on "From Favorites". If you want to remove it from your Fire, choose "From Device". Note: if you want to remove it from both places, choose "From Device" first then press again and choose "From Favorites".


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My Fire 10 does not work that way.  I have in the home page for books, the option for all, which is everything in the cloud, or downloaded.  If a book is downloaded it has a small checkmark on lower right of cover picture.    If I press on a downloaded book and hold, a large checkmark appears centered on cover picture, and a small menu screen appears with a trash can.  Tapping on the trash can removes it from the device, ie downloaded list.  That way I can go to all and see everything in the cloud, or choose downloaded and see the ones I have downloaded and available to read.


----------

